# Your Wrestlemania 3 stars



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Austin, Logan Paul, Cody. Owens at 4.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Austin
Owens
Edge/Cody


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Steve Austin, Stone Cold and the Rattlesnake.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Bianca Bel Air
Stone Cold
Edge's entrance

I got nothing else


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Austin Cody and Mcafee


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Austin
Cody
Edge


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Austin, Cody, Bianca/Becky


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rhodes
Austin
PauL


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Austin,Pat McAfee,Theory getting a stunner


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Austin night 1
Kevin Owens
Austin night 2


----------



## outsiders96 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nvm


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Basically any 3 from night 1. Night 2 was the shits.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Tough one. 

Austin 
Bianca
Paul

Honorable mentions to Cody, Pat and KO.

Paul was impressive in ring wrestling wise but the way he carried himself, facial expressions and heel mannerisms were off the charts. Best celebrity yet. Pat and then Bad Bunny close behind. Actually hope him and his brother are back or even stick around on the the roster. Sky high potential.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Austin
Paul
McAfee

Austin is Austin, everyone loves him. McAfee was insanely over. Logan had pure heel heat with the Guerrero maneuvers. He has a legit future in WWE and add his brother into the mix, it’ll be huge money. These two are huge names in the fight scene, their involvement in WWE will help benefit wrestling.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Austin
2. McAfee
3. Paul

Not even lying. McAfee and Paul put a lot of the talent to shame in how they carry themselves.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Austin, Cody and, wow never thought I'd be saying this, Logan Paul.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

1. Austin vs Owens
2. Cody’s return/match
3. Pat Mcafee match
3B. Logan Paul which surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Steve Austin
2. Bianca Belair
3. Becky Lynch


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Austin x 3

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin Paul Sami


----------



## NFT Wrestling League (Oct 31, 2021)

Austin
Owens
Mcafee


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

1. Cody Rhodes = Great return and had my favorite match of the two nights. 
2. Stone Cold = His return match was a nostalgia trip for many and one of the weekend's biggest highlights. 
3. Roman Reigns = Unified the belts, finally got a Mania win over Brock, and closed out Mania with all the gold.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Judging from this thread, Theory went over much bigger than I’d expected … everybody has Austin in their top three.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Austin, Becky, McAfee. Honourable mentions to Cody and Owens.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Most of the appearances/performances from this weekend that seemed to grab the most positive attention were those from people who weren't on the actual roster of regular or even semi-regular performers coming into the event.

SCSA, Knoxville and his crew, McAfee, Cody Rhodes, Logan Paul.

It seems like WM is quickly becoming an event more reliant on guys being brought in for one-offs (or newly added to the roster on that very night) than performances from the roster itself. Is this potentially a cause for concern moving forward? If I'm being honest, this WM would have been below average if not for Stone Cold's participation, and the day will eventually come when nostalgia acts from the Attitude Era can no longer come in and save the day.

I really hope WM doesn't become reliant on YouTube stars and other people who are famous outside of wrestling to come in and draw viewers. Let me guess, PewDiePie and Dude Perfect in the ME of Mania 40? Sigh.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bianca, Cody, Knoxville


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Easily cody, rollins and ...well maybe austin


----------

